# Where to hunt near Cooperstown?



## CHSdave (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey guys, im new to this forum. Does anyoen know any good spots to hunt near cooperstown, ND? Im going to the bible camp there this weekend, and i was hoping to get some shootin in. Also is there any upland game around there? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

There's a few sharpies around there. That is about all I can tell ya.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Yeah, I wouldn't set my expectations to high.


----------



## CHSdave (Oct 20, 2004)

ok, what about ducks? anyone know any good sloughs?


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

yeah here are the coordinates.... :eyeroll:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

CHSdave said:


> ok, what about ducks? anyone know any good sloughs?


With some work you should be able to find some. :roll:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Talk to David Brandt,He lets every one hunt :lol: .


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

:withstupid:


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Yeah right behind the grain bins just west of town. Just dont forget about the 440 rule. :wink:


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

yea good old Dave :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

get yourself a map and start scouting. Why would anyone give you there spots. Do some work on your own.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Take a right at the silo to the cottonwood then head north 3 miles. Great spot next to the ... oke:


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Hey fellas - I think you've made your point. I think we can drop it now.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

work the thicker crp as opposed to the pasture stuff this time of year. try to find an old pasture that isnt used with cattle any more with short growing crp - 1 foot tall- in hilly country next to both food and water sources. Also keep your i on the ground in the low spots and look for crap piles then u will know if you are in the right area


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Goosepride said:


> Hey fellas - I think you've made your point. I think we can drop it now.


Dang, I had some good ones to add! :toofunny:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Lighten up, everyone gets so serious in life, take some time to laugh you will feel a lot better. k:


----------

